# Where can I buy the premium fluval aquarium sets or something similar?



## air (Nov 1, 2012)

http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/ca/product/15110-fresh-aquarium-and-cabinet-set-f90/#.VGvDt0sSiWc

This is the setup I wanted to get. I was considering the starfire tanks & cabinets from Aqua Inspiration but the sizes weren't right...... The fluval is 12" deep and would be perfect for my entryway.

Anyone know stores that sell this or seen a setup like this around 36 x 18h x 12d? Ideally, it would be shallower - like 14-16" because I only have cories and plecos.

Thanks
Michelle


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

here 
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121514
Knowing the guy who has it, it will be in PERFECT condition.


----------



## air (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks, but not really what I was looking for... I need a long tank for my cories. This is like a cube.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You can contact Menagerie Pet Shop. When I was looking for a similar setup they were able to provide me with a quote. 
--
Paul

https://www.facebook.com/menageriepetshop?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

Come and see me! I can "special order" in the kit for you at a discounted rate that I am sure will be cheaper than most! thanks! mb
Finatics Aquarium Store
6200 Dixie Road
Mississauga. Ont.
905-565-1232


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

teemee said:


> here
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=121514
> Knowing the guy who has it, it will be in PERFECT condition.


Thanks for linking my thread teemee and the nice comment as well.

I can't believe I forgot about Finatics. Considering I was just there last weekend looking through the Fluval cataloge with Mike. I highly recommend you go see him and while you're there you can check out the best fish store in the GTA.
--
Paul


----------

